# Weight - just a number??



## panther13 (Feb 23, 2012)

I am just under 15 stone with relatively low enough body fat. I am 5ft11. Despite what i eat i generally find it impossible to get beyond the 15stone mark.

Now i know plenty of guys who are 16stone plus and do not work out but they are much taller and obviously holding less muscle mass. I would like to be 16 stone just for the sake of saying it.

What weight and height are all you guys? Anyone who is 5ft 11 touching the bigger numbers.. 16/17 stone???


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm 6ft and 16 1/2 stone it dont seem to matter if i eat 2000cals or 6000cals i never go less than 16 and not been any more than 17.4 still trying for 18 at 8% tho maybe a few more yrs.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Me mate but it is just number, its the mirror that counts.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

6`2 n a measly 13.5


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Don't forget you also need to drink a lot as well as eat 

6ft and currently 16 stone and on the way up which I find easy peasey !


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm 6''4 and the heaviest I've been is 195lbs ish which is under 14 stone I think... Currently I'm about 160lbs.. Months of little food and being ill will do that to you.. Must say though even when my diet was very good and I worked out a lot staying above 190 was a fvcking effort and a half..


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Weight by itself doesn't matter its weight combined with bodyfat % that matters.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Its definitly just a number. Ive seen plenty of guys talk about weight/height/measurements and thought to myself, "they must be in some shape" but end up not looking very impressive at all.

The same can work the opposite way too. Some guys stats dont sound overly impressive but they look great.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Milky said:


> Me mate but it is just number, its the mirror that counts.


^^This plus...



Fat said:


> Weight by itself doesn't matter its weight combined with bodyfat % that matters.


^this...

I'm female(many ask if my avi is my bird, no it isn't, its me) my weight before i started training and eating to LEAN gain was 6.5st, according to the nhs i was WAY underweight...i am now 9st 10lb, lean and have never got 'fat' to gain this weight. That is over a 3st gain...and i still want more:bounce:

IF you are eating RIGHT you will grow, you may *think* you are eating enough...i did...and wasn't Your body needs the right nutrition to grow. Good luck


----------



## greenmachine (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a number mate, its all about the mirror.


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm 6'2" and 15st 3. Not certain about bf think about 13%


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

There is a big difference between 5ft11 lean and 5ft11 fat, both can be the same weight, but not look anything like each other.


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Best scale to go off is mirror I used to use weight, got to 15.4stone at 5ft5 I was happy with my size but only had a 4pack bloated and soft, dropped to 13stone leaner but I look as if I'm a bit bigger


----------



## Quinn92 (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm 6'6 and currently around the 18st 10 mark. But as said above, it's bf % and what I see in the mirror that I'm more bothered about. And I'm not currently happy with either of those things :lol:


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> There is a big difference between 5ft11 lean and 5ft11 fat, both can be the same weight, but not look anything like each other.


amen


----------

